# Question about results



## slouse (May 30, 2011)

Can someone help me to interpret my blood test results?
TSH *0.85 *mU/L (0,35-4,94)
fT3 *5.95 *pmol/L (2,63-5,70)
fT4 *17.73 *pmol/L (9,0-19,05)
*is there a sign to hyperthyroidism*? To my blood test results: TSH and fT4 are in normal range, but think there arent ideal, but fT3 is out, i worried if this can lead to hyperthyroidism or is even now?
Two weeks ago I fell so different, i have high pulse rate, so i decidet to take the thyroid blood test by my own. The puls rate is still high (90-100 by siting) and i fell strong heart beat. My digestion is fast (it is 5 years so), i dont lose weight, but my weight didnt increse (i dont do sports, but i eat reulary and i eat a lot of candies, chips and cola. I felling exciting. I have 7 to 8 hours of sleep, but i steel fell tired.
I dont take any thyroid meds.
I decidet to repeat the blood test in 2 weks, to see if the condition change, and then i will see if i visit the doctor. But for now an someone help me to interpret my blood test results?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

slouse said:


> Can someone help me to interpret my blood test results?
> TSH *0.85 *mU/L (0,35-4,94)
> fT3 *5.95 *pmol/L (2,63-5,70)
> fT4 *17.73 *pmol/L (9,0-19,05)
> ...


Welcome to the board. Yes; it appears to be hyperthyroid. One single test will prove this out or disprove it as the case may be.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.

http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

Please get this test.

You are tired because even at rest, your metabolism is in high gear thus exhausting you.

You are also a candidate for diabetes if you don't clean up your diet. Your immune system is compromised.

Let us know what you decide to do about the test I have suggested.

There is an hourly fluctuation w/these lab tests so it is entirely possible that your FT4 and FT3 have been above the range. It waxes and wanes and continues to get worse.

Untreated hyperthyroid is life-threatening.


----------



## slouse (May 30, 2011)

Thanks for the reply!

I will take the antibodies test (and TSI) blood test, and also TSH AND FT3, FT4 on this Thursday.

The TSH, FT3 and FT4 I will do 100%, by others I hope that they are not too expensive, if this were so i must wait to get a reference for thyriod doctor, becouse my regular doctor cant prescribe these types of blod tests (long waiting list 6 months). So I will see the price.

I let you know about the results.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

slouse said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> I will take the antibodies test (and TSI) blood test, and also TSH AND FT3, FT4 on this Thursday.
> 
> ...


Will be looking forward to hearing from you. Keeping fingers crossed for you.


----------



## slouse (May 30, 2011)

Today I gave blood for FT3, FT4, TSH and TSI tests. There was not so cheap 50 EUR or 72 USD. And now I have to wait for the results to next Friday.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

slouse said:


> Today I gave blood for FT3, FT4, TSH and TSI tests. There was not so cheap 50 EUR or 72 USD. And now I have to wait for the results to next Friday.


I know; we cannot afford to be well. It is a very scary situation.

Not this Friday but on the 10th. of June?

I will wait w/you. Glad you took these tests seriously!


----------



## slouse (May 30, 2011)

Today I just got my blood test results. I do the testing in different lab so the normal references are a slight different from the old results. 
TSH is: *1.2* (0.27-4.2 uU/ml)
FT3 is: *5.72 *(3.1-6.8 pmol/l)
FT4 is: *14.57 *(12-22 pmol/l)
TSI is: *0.5* IU/l
My TSH level is increasing to 1.2; but FT3 is still high to the old results-range. Reasons?
I still fell the strong heart beat, but the heart rate is decreasing: while I sitting or lie-ing is 80-95BPM, but when I stand up its 90-110BPM. A still have fast digestion (The toilet is my for up to 3 times a day). I also fell very hot.
About the TSI results: It is 0.5 IU/l (International UNIT / LITER). There were no ranges on the paper but I saw on another paper "range below 1.5". What this mean now? The TSI is presents, but low!? Or?
Should I visit endocrinologist?
Thanks for your previous answers and waiting!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

slouse said:


> Today I just got my blood test results. I do the testing in different lab so the normal references are a slight different from the old results.
> TSH is: *1.2* (0.27-4.2 uU/ml)
> FT3 is: *5.72 *(3.1-6.8 pmol/l)
> FT4 is: *14.57 *(12-22 pmol/l)
> ...


Okay........................you are hyperthyroid and it will wax and wane. Also, you probably have TBII (Thyrotrophin Binding Inhibiting Immunoglobulin) which would be opposing the TSI.

You should have no and I do mean no TSI. There are no ifs ands or buts about this.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.

http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

I think that it is important for you to get RAIU (radioactive uptake scan) at this time.

And I hope you understand that the antibodies, autoantibodies and immunoglobulins are responsible for skewing up the regular thyroid panel of TSH, FT3 and FT4. This is because they interfere with the receptor sites trying to make the body well against the invading autoantibodies and immunoglobulins.

There has to be a range for TSI in order to detect movement either up or down. That is the range's only purpose in this case.

Has your current doctor commented? It is important to have a doctor who understands all this stuff. It does not necessarily have to be an endo. Most endo's specialize in diabetes, sad to say.


----------



## slouse (May 30, 2011)

Thank you for such a quick response.

I forgot to say i have also a strong allergy to dust, cat, dog hair ..., a take whole year medication for this. The allergy is also a autoimun disease couse by antibodies IgE - immunoglobulin E. I read that this can couse thyroid problems

http://www.ehow.com/facts_5030597_allergies-cause-thyroid-inflamed.html

http://www.suite101.com/content/allergies-in-graves--disease-a3843

!?

The TSI is also a immunoglobulin!

Is one autoimmune desies not enough?

Is there also a environmental efect or impact theat couse thyroid desies? (like Hg, Pb, ... or ?)

I will be back and report about my status. First of all i have to visit my house doctor to give me referral for a thyroid specialist. I hope it will not be so hard with this results of blood test - but I MUST SAY there are all in NORMAL RANGE, this will be complicated!

WRITE YOU  have a nice day-weekend


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

slouse said:


> Thank you for such a quick response.
> 
> I forgot to say i have also a strong allergy to dust, cat, dog hair ..., a take whole year medication for this. The allergy is also a autoimun disease couse by antibodies IgE - immunoglobulin E. I read that this can couse thyroid problems
> 
> ...


Take proof about the TSI; print out the article I gave you the link to and "explain" about the range. That it is only there to establish a baseline and to detect movement.

Keeping my fingers crossed for you. It is a shame we have to do the doctor's work and pay them too. That rankles me no end.


----------



## slouse (May 30, 2011)

Yesterday I was by my family doctor for the referral to endo-thyroid doctor. 
I showed her my blood test results and here comes the question: "How do you came to this"; then I; I have same symptoms and I don't fell good. She then confirms that my FreeT3 is out of range; BUT my TSH is OK. I had NO examination, I told her I got heart problems, no heart rate were measurement, no listening, no blood pressure test, no tremor searching, no &#8230; ; NO FROM NOTHING. Just the words:
"Hear is your referral, make in happen quick." (Considering the waiting about 6 mounts to became a term). "What is your job? Leave the work at job side, don't carry it home! There are more important things that money and carrier!" "Jour body trying to tell you - takes more care of me."

That's it on Monday I went to Ljubljana Hospital - to ambulant for thyroid diseases to become a term. And then we see what will happen.

I hope to get the same doctor as my girlfriend (she have also thyroid condition - GD).

Last time I ask:" Is there also a environmental efect or impact theat couse thyroid desies? (like Hg, Pb, ... or ?) "Can you confirm that?

I am new on this board. So I ask you a super moderator, have you once read about allergy to cause or linkage between thyroid conditions and allergies?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

slouse said:


> Yesterday I was by my family doctor for the referral to endo-thyroid doctor.
> I showed her my blood test results and here comes the question: "How do you came to this"; then I; I have same symptoms and I don't fell good. She then confirms that my FreeT3 is out of range; BUT my TSH is OK. I had NO examination, I told her I got heart problems, no heart rate were measurement, no listening, no blood pressure test, no tremor searching, no &#8230; ; NO FROM NOTHING. Just the words:
> "Hear is your referral, make in happen quick." (Considering the waiting about 6 mounts to became a term). "What is your job? Leave the work at job side, don't carry it home! There are more important things that money and carrier!" "Jour body trying to tell you - takes more care of me."
> 
> ...


Yes; there is a tie in between allergies and thyroid disease. After all, it is an autoimmune disease where the body is attacking it's self.

I hope you get the medical help you need and quickly. Please let us know!


----------



## slouse (May 30, 2011)

Hello! 
Today I have visit the thyroid specialist. I have luck, that my girlfriend has the term today for visit her and she have time and take a look at me today so I didn't have to wait one year. I got the ultrasound view and looks good - no abnormality. My blood results are strange - she said. She orders another blood test to see what's wrong according to my symptoms that show overactivity of the thyroid. Now I am waiting 14 days for the results and opinion.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

slouse said:


> Hello!
> Today I have visit the thyroid specialist. I have luck, that my girlfriend has the term today for visit her and she have time and take a look at me today so I didn't have to wait one year. I got the ultrasound view and looks good - no abnormality. My blood results are strange - she said. She orders another blood test to see what's wrong according to my symptoms that show overactivity of the thyroid. Now I am waiting 14 days for the results and opinion.


How cool is that? Awesome! It pays to have friends in important places. I always think of friendships as investments in our future and this is a very good example.

14 days seems long but we will wait. "Together!"

Yay!


----------



## slouse (May 30, 2011)

Today I got a letter from the doctor. And hear are the results.

TSH *1,6* (0,35-5,5)
FT4 *14,00 *(11,5-22,7)
FT3 *5,63 *(3,5-6,5)
aTg *32,1* (<60)
aTPO *28,6* (<60)
TSI *1* (<1,5)

Ultrasound: OK

The thyroid seams to be OK - no treatment necessary.

I dont know what now! I still heve a heart rate 100 at rest. My degestion - diarrhea acure twice a day. I shoud sea a doctor for my degestion! I also have nervousness.

We will see, first i must go to my home doctor.

Have a nice weakend.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

slouse said:


> Today I got a letter from the doctor. And hear are the results.
> 
> TSH *1,6* (0,35-5,5)
> FT4 *14,00 *(11,5-22,7)
> ...


Here is what I think is going on and it's messing up the lab work.

You do have TSI. That is a stimulating immunoglobulin. You should have none; not one little drop.

It would be my guess that you also have Trab and TBII which are binding and blocking antibodies and immunoglobulins. This is the body's attempt to "right" it's self.

I think you are hyperthyroid and I do think you need a different opinion. I am curious to know if your doctor has commented about the TSI,the TPO or even the thyroglobulin?

Here is info on TSI. Remember, you should have no TSI.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.

http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

Your symptoms also sound hyper to me.

Do you have a copy of the ultra-sound? If not, can you get one? There should be comments on it.


----------



## slouse (May 30, 2011)

In my opinion, the blood results show normal function of thyroid glane - we know that the imunoglobin shoud not be presents, but  it is in normal range. 
The TSH Ft3 and FT4 are in randge; thets the trendline for doctors - not to sugest any medication. 
I know whats is the madication plan for hyper, 5 months of antythyroid medication, then the pils are taken away to see the fallback, and then is your choise if hyper state return to take RAI os Surgery - RAI is prefered, becouse of the costs for medicatin. So, you - I have to wait that the result are out of range to become any treatment. 
I will monitor my TSH FT3, FT4 levels at my own and I hope that this is only a transitional period of my hyper. If my symptoms became worse I will see a doctor again.
Now I decidet to see my doctor for my degestion problems to exclude other disease. I also will ask for EKG.
About my ultrasound results I will post it tomorow (I dont have it by hand).

Andros thanks for your opinion and quick reply.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

slouse said:


> In my opinion, the blood results show normal function of thyroid glane - we know that the imunoglobin shoud not be presents, but  it is in normal range.
> The TSH Ft3 and FT4 are in randge; thets the trendline for doctors - not to sugest any medication.
> I know whats is the madication plan for hyper, 5 months of antythyroid medication, then the pils are taken away to see the fallback, and then is your choise if hyper state return to take RAI os Surgery - RAI is prefered, becouse of the costs for medicatin. So, you - I have to wait that the result are out of range to become any treatment.
> I will monitor my TSH FT3, FT4 levels at my own and I hope that this is only a transitional period of my hyper. If my symptoms became worse I will see a doctor again.
> ...


Will look forward to it. And the range is there only to detect movement either up or down.


----------



## slouse (May 30, 2011)

Helo here are my ultrosound results:

Thyroid is isoechogenic, inhomogeneous, normal size.

What does it mean - inhomogeneous? and isoechogenic?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

slouse said:


> Helo here are my ultrosound results:
> 
> Thyroid is isoechogenic, inhomogeneous, normal size.
> 
> What does it mean - inhomogeneous? and isoechogenic?


Adj. 1. inhomogeneous - not homogeneous
nonuniform
heterogeneous, heterogenous - consisting of elements that are not of the same kind or nature; "the population of the United States is vast and heterogeneous"

The isoechogenic nodule has to be watched. It blends in with the rest of the thyoid but could be suspicious.

Ultrasound findings for benign nodules were isoechogenicity (44.2% sensitivity, 90.8% specificity) and a spongiform appearance (10.4% sensitivity, 99.7% specificity). The researchers noted that the presence of at least one malignant ultrasound finding had a sensitivity of 83.3%, a specificity of 74%, and a diagnostic accuracy of 78%.

The sensitivity of microcalcifications was also lower in nodules with a diameter of less than 1 cm (36.6%) than in larger nodules (51.4%, p < 0.05).

"When US features suggestive of a benign nodule (an ovoid-to-round shape, a well-defined smooth margin, isoechogenicity, and a spongiform appearance) were compared, no significant difference in their frequency was found between malignant nodules smaller than 10 mm and those larger than 10 mm," the authors wrote. "In contrast, benign nodules larger than 10 mm had more isoechogenicity (62.6% versus 35.5%, p < 0.001) and a well-defined smooth margin (78.8% versus 65.4%, p < 0.001) compared with nodules 10 mm or smaller
More.................

http://www.auntminnie.com/index.asp?sec=ser&sub=def&pag=dis&ItemID=81412

"Furthermore, isoechogenicity of the nodule in conjunction with a spongiform appearance are reliable US criteria for benign nodules," they wrote.

So, right now, the gland is not in pristine condition but it should be watched and checked in a timely fashion.


----------



## slouse (May 30, 2011)

Hello I am back!

I got my test results for blood test today. 
TSH 0,78 (0,35-4,94)
fT3 5,02 (2,63-5,70)
fT4 14,14 (9,0-19,05)

Ok. My TSH is falling compare to last results, but also my fT3 is lover. ???

the corelation betwen TSH and fT3 is diferent to my last results.is there same changes?

Nice day to all!


----------

